# Costa Del Eternal Damnation!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

If you come to Spain you're doomed to eternal damnation!

You're already doomed in Britain....but if you come here you're even more doomed!

Yes the weather is better.....so you will have the benefit of getting a nice tan while the aura of doom descends on you!

And if you don't speak Spanish you'll be doomed even quicker....plus you'll need an interpreter to keep you up to speed with the progress of your impending doom.

Employment? Forget it! There are no jobs here.....for anybody. The whole country is unemployed. There is a rumour that one **** peasant has a job cleaning the bogs near Madrid....but that is unconfirmed as yet.

So there you have it....you've now saved yourselves hours of wading through a multitude of threads filled with doom and gloom, angst and despair, murder and mayhem, plus a bit of death and dismemberment thrown in for good measure.

This has been a public service message brought to from [email protected]


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Well that saves any of us replying to any new threads then Xtreme! you never cease to amaze me with your helpfulness and positive insight!!! 

Sue x


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> If you come to Spain you're doomed to eternal damnation!
> 
> You're already doomed in Britain....but if you come here you're even more doomed!
> 
> ...


Sums it all up perfectly..brief and to the point...


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

There is a way of avoiding this oblivion of course!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I so want to argue with you Xtreme, but altho diplomacy isnt your strong point, sadly you are actually very right!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> There is a way of avoiding this oblivion of course!


......... dont tell me........ a website????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I so want to argue with you Xtreme,


You're very feisty today Jo.....sounds like you need a swift Tony Danza to put you right! 

There's no woman's problem in this world that can't be remedied by a swift Tony Danza!

_(And don't you just know somebody's go to ask me to explain! Fingers on buttons time!)_


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You're very feisty today Jo.....sounds like you need a swift Tony Danza to put you right!
> 
> There's no woman's problem in this world that can't be remedied by a swift Tony Danza!
> 
> _(And don't you just know somebody's go to ask me to explain! Fingers on buttons time!)_



No, we wont ask!!! I can think of better remedies thanks Xtreme!!!!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, you are all doomed. All of you. Serves you right for taking life too seriously. Don't you know, you've never had it so good???
There's only one thing to do. 
So ...crack open the cava, decide where to eat tonight and dip your toe in water to decide if it's hot enough to swim in the pool.
Or go shopping....
I can honestly say my doomed life has never been better....Viva Espana indeed.
Must go to feed the hungry throng clamouring for bread at my palatial gates...

After all, reality could be an illusion....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Must go to feed the hungry throng clamouring for bread at my palatial gates...




You might find that's Brits rummaging through your dustbins.....serves them right for planning their life according to the boxed DVD version of "A Place in the Sun".

They wouldn't be in this mess now if they'd got themselves a nice website and a donkey!


----------



## Maxman (Aug 24, 2009)

Whats a Tony Danza


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maxman said:


> Whats a Tony Danza


You're not allowed to ask that! well you are, but Xtreme isnt allowed to tell you LOL!!!!!! I think google may help you!? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Maxman (Aug 24, 2009)

jojo said:


> You're not allowed to ask that! well you are, but Xtreme isnt allowed to tell you LOL!!!!!! I think google may help you!?
> 
> Jo xxx


I Googled it :confused2: maybe its a web designers thing


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maxman said:


> I Googled it :confused2: maybe its a web designers thing


I cant find the link now either!? Xtreme put it on here once and it had to be removed - the contents was a little X rated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I cant find the link now either!? Xtreme put it on here once and it had to be removed - the contents was a little X rated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Max needs to know Jo!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

So do I, Xtreme! 

BTW Nice web-site you did for xxxxxxxxxxxxx.com


----------



## Maxman (Aug 24, 2009)

OH that one i thought that was called a Mitzy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Xtreme, you spoilt it. I had asked Jojo to SHOW me. Never mind I'll pretend I did not read this and ask her nicely LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maxman said:


> OH that one i thought that was called a Mitzy



A MITZY???????????????????????? er.... no, dont explain or I'll have to nuke you!! LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Xtreme, you spoilt it. I had asked Jojo to SHOW me. Never mind I'll pretend I did not read this and ask her nicely LOL


Too late!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> So do I, Xtreme!
> 
> BTW Nice web-site you did for xxxxxxxxxxxxx.com


Take a glimpse into my world Steve....this is really funny....

The contents of this clip contains some very strong language






The contents of this clip contains some very strong language


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Take a glimpse into my world Steve....this is really funny....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sU3KaT74JE


thank ****ing god I have the headphones on & my 10 year old didn't hear that!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> thank ****ing god I have the headphones on & my 10 year old didn't hear that!


Go ahead Lyn....just contribute to getting _another_ one of my posts nuked!

The way Jo is going my post count is going to be in the minus column soon!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

GR8 Xtreme! Is that Tony ? Now I understand .....in the same way as I could claim to understand Perl scripting


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Go ahead Lyn....just contribute to getting _another_ one of my posts nuked!
> 
> The way Jo is going my post count is going to be in the minus column soon!



That blue robot is you Xtreme, isnt it!!!!! That should encourage people to wanna do business with you!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> That blue robot is you Xtreme, isnt it!!!!! That should encourage people to wanna do business with you!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well....people have two choices Jo!

Me....or the EasyJet departure lounge!

And that is the absolute truth....cos nobody in my business works alongside clients FOC for the lifetime of the account. In fact, you could say I was an unpaid business development manager for them.

Everybody else takes the money and runs!

Steve has seen what I do for these people....which is way beyond what anybody else does!

I actually turn away a lot of business....because I just don't like the people....or I don't like the content of the site.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Go ahead Lyn....just contribute to getting _another_ one of my posts nuked!
> 
> The way Jo is going my post count is going to be in the minus column soon!


she''l have to watch it first:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> she''l have to watch it first:clap2:


I have watched it! I didnt delete it, I just put a "health" warning on it for those of a sensitive nature!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I have watched it! I didnt delete it, I just put a "health" warning on it for those of a sensitive nature!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If people are sensitive they better stay on the playing fields of Eton and the Wine Bars in Sloane Square!

Cos they're gonna be just another statistic if they come to Spain!


----------

